# transfer express



## cmietz (Apr 18, 2013)

is anyone have problems with transfer express website???
in clicking the cart we have been getting error messages for 3 days now


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Call them.


----------



## cmietz (Apr 18, 2013)

splathead said:


> Call them.
> I did and they said my cart has problems and will get back to me when the fix it
> I was just thinking they are having issues and not telling customers


----------

